# Pot. Susan Fender 'Cinnamon Stick'



## Brian Monk (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice blooming this year, 4 on 2. Have no idea how to use this for hybridizing. Don't even remember why I got it. How about George King, or Goldenzelle?


----------



## Hera (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow that's a beautiful catt. Wonderful color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2011)

And lovely lighting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 1, 2011)

Ohhhhh! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 2, 2011)

Great blooms!!!! what size are they? I would see no need for further crossing ! Dowiana is quite visible in the lip, as is digbyana, I like a lot!! What about a smaller one, such as Jewel Box? Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Interesting autumn shades... How about sophronitis?


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice colour!!!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 2, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> And lovely lighting.



Agreed! Great photo of a very lovely flower.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 2, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> ..... Have no idea how to use this for hybridizing. Don't even remember why I got it.....


'cause it's a gorgeous classic!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 2, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> ...What about a smaller one, such as Jewel Box? Jean



If the idea is to go small and compact then let me suggest Blc Hwa Yuan Orange





It is compact but not tiny and has good form. I feel a cross back to Jewel Box or a Sophronitis would be a big leap backwards so far as shape and size are concerned. The yellow of the Hwa Yuan Orange shouldn't dampen the rich red and orange of the Susan Fender.


----------



## Brian Monk (Aug 2, 2011)

That is a good idea, I have Love Sound 'Lemon Star' that I am thinking about. You don't have any of that pollen do you?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 2, 2011)

If you want to breed minis, perhaps a cross with Potinara Toshie Aoki/Little Toshie?


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 2, 2011)

Spectacular lip! Nice color.


----------



## tenman (Aug 2, 2011)

Put it on a big white for pastels!


----------



## Brian Monk (Aug 2, 2011)

That's more my speed, Tennis! How about DeEsse?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 3, 2011)

If pastels are your heart's desire then Pastoral Innocence would be a better idea than DeEsse (more advanced shape). C. Royal Walk is another idea.

Sadly I don't have pollen of the Hwa Yaun Orange but your Love Sound looks good! But if you look at http://mauiorchids.com/cattleyas-hybrids/blc.-orange-nugget-kadaoka-x-blc.-love-sound-dogashima/ you will see that there is a chance that the Love Sound will reduce the lip size and shape (which is very attractive in your plant). I don't know if the results would be an improvement or a step backwards...

The idea of Potinara Toshie Aoki or Little Toshie looks like a good idea to me. In particular the Little Toshie (I don't like the flares of the Toshie Aoki).

I guess in the end the question is do you want BIG frilly Catts with sprawling growth or more medium size colorful blooms on compact plants.


----------



## Bolero (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW! That is a sensational display.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful and superbly grown!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 9, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, you can say that again! Look at the wonderful shading in the ruffle! Very, very well photographed.


----------



## Candace (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a beauty!


----------

